# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Surffestival Pelzerkaken

## Yannick9

Hey, 
fahre am Donnerstag morgen von Warendorf ber Mnster, Hamburg, Lbeck nach Pelzerhaken zum Surffestival! Habe in meinem Bulli noch drei Pltze frei!
Wer Interesse hat und sich nen bisschen an den Spritkosten beteiligt ist herzlich eingeladen!
Mein Bulli ist zwar nicht der schnellste, aber dafr sehr zuverlssig (bis jetzt) also wer Bock hat einfach melden!
LG

----------

